# Hacer una caja musical - cómo hacer los chips



## Even

Buenas!

¿Alguien tiene idea de cómo hacer los chips de las cajitas de música? La caja será tipo joyero, es que tengo un buen amigo que quiere hacer una caja de música (se inventará él la canción).

Gracias, me alegra haber encontrado un foro de "Electrónica" ...(yo preguntando en mecánica jajaj)

Buenos días


----------



## Manolo_Romero

Hola Even, saludos.
Bueno, vamos por partes. Las típicas cajitas de música o joyeros musicales utilizan un pequeño mecanismo de relojería.
Un cilindro metálico con pequeños salientes, gira accionado por un resorte.
En su giro va pulsando unas pequeñas lengüetas metálicas que producen las distintas notas de la melodía.
Si lo que buscas es esto, aquí en Madrid se venden en algunas papelerías, yo recuerdo una especialmente repleta de estos mecanismos, en la zona de Sol.
También se consiguen en algunas tiendas de chinos y en Internet, por ejemplo en ebay.

Ahora bien por tu mensaje entiendo que lo que tú o tu amigo buscáis es un método electrónico, es decir grabar algún chip.
Bueno, antes de nada, quiero deciros que en el mercado existen muchos y económicos cachivaches que vienen con melodías grabadas en ROM, es decir memoria fija que no se puede alterar.
Por ejemplo tarjetas de felicitación, postales sonoras, pequeños juguetes, etc.
Otra opción es comprar chips que generen melodías, la serie más extendida es la de Holtek, con referencias HT2880, y HT3814 que producen las típicas melodías de cumpleaños feliz, dulce navidad, etc. Valen unos 2 € en tiendas de electrónica.

Pero volvamos al principio, cuando dices “(se inventará él la canción)”.
Esto cambia bastante las cosas. Lo que tú estás buscando es un pequeño y sencillo circuito que pueda almacenar unos segundos (por ejemplo 16 segundos) una melodía, un mensaje vocal, una canción, etc.
Para esta misión tienes dos opciones.

Opción A: Comprar en una tienda de electrónica, o por Internet el módulo de CEBEK (empresa situada en Barcelona) referencia C-9701.
En su página web puedes ver la ficha y el precio actual.
http://www.fadisel.com

El módulo se alimenta a 5v, consume 25 mA, graba hasta 20 segundos, tiene micrófono incorporado y amplificador de potencia con salida directa a un altavoz (no incluido), sus medidas son mínimas y el precio es bastante ajustado, (unos 15 €).

Opción B: Es la mejor si no sabes de electrónica, además de la más económica y sencilla.
Pásate por la planta de juguetes del Corte Inglés, suelen vender unos muñecos llamados “Bla-Bla”. Son unos peluches muy simpáticos que los jóvenes enamorados (¿queda alguno?) suelen regalar a sus chicas.
Los peluches cuestan unos 20 €, pero no es necesario que lo compres, lo que tienes que comprar es la cajita (que te venden suelta si quieres) donde se graban los mensajes y felicitaciones, esta cajita no cuesta ni 10€, y permite grabar unos segundos de voz, música, melodías o lo que tú quieras.
Ahora bien, debes tener bien claro, que la calidad es del tipo “telefónico, no esperes melodías o sonidos de alta fidelidad. 




Y por último, nada impide que compres un chip de Flash EEPROM tipo W29C020,
Pero entonces necesitas pasar la melodía a un fichero digital, por ejemplo formato PCM
8 bit Unsigned a 8000 Hz, para esto necesitas un PC con tarjeta de sonido y un programa de edición de audio (GoldWave es el mejor).
Después tienes que grabar ese fichero en el chip, para ello necesitas un programador de EEPROM (más de 200 €).
Después necesitas un microcontrolador con un programa adecuado que direccione la memoria y obtenga cada uno de los Bytes del fichero.
Estos bytes se envían a un convertidor analógico digital DAC, después a un filtro paso bajo que integra la señal y por último a un amplificador de potencia que controla el altavoz de salida.
Naturalmente tendrás que programar el microcontrolador, con un programa desarrollado expresamente por ti.
También tendrás que diseñar una placa PCB, y al final de todo tendrás un circuito del tamaño de una tarjeta de crédito capaz de reproducir cualquier sonido almacenado durante unos 30 segundos
Todo esto después de muchas horas de diseño, así como muchos gastos en programadores, herramientas software, tiempo, etc.
En la página de Cebek, en la sección se “síntesis de voz”, también puedes encontrar módulos hechos con los conocidísimos chip de ISD, en concreto los ISD1416P y ISD2560P que graban 16 y 60 segundos respectivamente.

Por tanto y resumiendo opción B, muñeco “Bla-Bla” en el corte inglés (solo la cajita por unos 10 €) y alternativamente el módulo C-9701 de CEBEK por unos 15 €

Espero haberte sido de utilidad

Saludos Manolo Romero


----------



## Even

¡¡Oh Gracias Manolo!

Muchísimas gracias, Vaya ¡cuánto sabes!

Lo releeré varias veces más para acabar de imaginármelo, ey, gracias de verdad. Gracias por tu tiempo y por compartirlo.

¡Feliz Miércoles Manolo!



			
				Manolo_Romero dijo:
			
		

> Hola Even, saludos.
> Bueno, vamos por partes. Las típicas cajitas de música o joyeros musicales utilizan un pequeño mecanismo de relojería.
> Un cilindro metálico con pequeños salientes, gira accionado por un resorte.
> En su giro va pulsando unas pequeñas lengüetas metálicas que producen las distintas notas de la melodía.
> Si lo que buscas es esto, aquí en Madrid se venden en algunas papelerías, yo recuerdo una especialmente repleta de estos mecanismos, en la zona de Sol.
> También se consiguen en algunas tiendas de chinos y en Internet, por ejemplo en ebay.
> 
> Ahora bien por tu mensaje entiendo que lo que tú o tu amigo buscáis es un método electrónico, es decir grabar algún chip.
> Bueno, antes de nada, quiero deciros que en el mercado existen muchos y económicos cachivaches que vienen con melodías grabadas en ROM, es decir memoria fija que no se puede alterar.
> Por ejemplo tarjetas de felicitación, postales sonoras, pequeños juguetes, etc.
> Otra opción es comprar chips que generen melodías, la serie más extendida es la de Holtek, con referencias HT2880, y HT3814 que producen las típicas melodías de cumpleaños feliz, dulce navidad, etc. Valen unos 2 € en tiendas de electrónica.
> 
> Pero volvamos al principio, cuando dices “(se inventará él la canción)”.
> Esto cambia bastante las cosas. Lo que tú estás buscando es un pequeño y sencillo circuito que pueda almacenar unos segundos (por ejemplo 16 segundos) una melodía, un mensaje vocal, una canción, etc.
> Para esta misión tienes dos opciones.
> 
> Opción A: Comprar en una tienda de electrónica, o por Internet el módulo de CEBEK (empresa situada en Barcelona) referencia C-9701.
> En su página web puedes ver la ficha y el precio actual.
> http://www.fadisel.com
> 
> El módulo se alimenta a 5v, consume 25 mA, graba hasta 20 segundos, tiene micrófono incorporado y amplificador de potencia con salida directa a un altavoz (no incluido), sus medidas son mínimas y el precio es bastante ajustado, (unos 15 €).
> 
> Opción B: Es la mejor si no sabes de electrónica, además de la más económica y sencilla.
> Pásate por la planta de juguetes del Corte Inglés, suelen vender unos muñecos llamados “Bla-Bla”. Son unos peluches muy simpáticos que los jóvenes enamorados (¿queda alguno?) suelen regalar a sus chicas.
> Los peluches cuestan unos 20 €, pero no es necesario que lo compres, lo que tienes que comprar es la cajita (que te venden suelta si quieres) donde se graban los mensajes y felicitaciones, esta cajita no cuesta ni 10€, y permite grabar unos segundos de voz, música, melodías o lo que tú quieras.
> Ahora bien, debes tener bien claro, que la calidad es del tipo “telefónico, no esperes melodías o sonidos de alta fidelidad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y por último, nada impide que compres un chip de Flash EEPROM tipo W29C020,
> Pero entonces necesitas pasar la melodía a un fichero digital, por ejemplo formato PCM
> 8 bit Unsigned a 8000 Hz, para esto necesitas un PC con tarjeta de sonido y un programa de edición de audio (GoldWave es el mejor).
> Después tienes que grabar ese fichero en el chip, para ello necesitas un programador de EEPROM (más de 200 €).
> Después necesitas un microcontrolador con un programa adecuado que direccione la memoria y obtenga cada uno de los Bytes del fichero.
> Estos bytes se envían a un convertidor analógico digital DAC, después a un filtro paso bajo que integra la señal y por último a un amplificador de potencia que controla el altavoz de salida.
> Naturalmente tendrás que programar el microcontrolador, con un programa desarrollado expresamente por ti.
> También tendrás que diseñar una placa PCB, y al final de todo tendrás un circuito del tamaño de una tarjeta de crédito capaz de reproducir cualquier sonido almacenado durante unos 30 segundos
> Todo esto después de muchas horas de diseño, así como muchos gastos en programadores, herramientas software, tiempo, etc.
> En la página de Cebek, en la sección se “síntesis de voz”, también puedes encontrar módulos hechos con los conocidísimos chip de ISD, en concreto los ISD1416P y ISD2560P que graban 16 y 60 segundos respectivamente.
> 
> Por tanto y resumiendo opción B, muñeco “Bla-Bla” en el corte inglés (solo la cajita por unos 10 €) y alternativamente el módulo C-9701 de CEBEK por unos 15 €
> 
> Espero haberte sido de utilidad
> 
> Saludos Manolo Romero


----------



## AlainMedel

Hola 
Manuel Romero

Veras yo vivo en México asi que no puedo ir a donde dices que venden los ¨bla bla¨ me podrías decir la marca o algún dato más para que lo consiga por Internet o busque un proveedor de eso aquí en México. Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl

AlainMedel: Busca por aca: http://images.google.com.co/images?um=1&hl=es&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=sound+generator+chips&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0

Saludos


----------



## idontcar3

ya este tema tiene un rato y.. ja!.. como esas 5.000 visitas buscando como ponerle cancioncitas a nuestros proyectos desesperadamente me encontraba hasta hace poco nada mas..

tal como lo dijo thevenin




thevenin dijo:


> Bájate la demo de proteus den labcenter.co.uk, y en Samples Design dentro del Menú Help,  te vas a los ejemplos Microprocessor Simulator Samples y buscas el circuito
> DORBELL.DSN
> 
> Tiene dos ejemplos de canciones que suenan en un búzzer.
> 
> Si sabes música podrás hacer tus melodías.
> 
> Suerte.



y es asi..

solo que en proteus isis 7 esta en

C:\Archivos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\SAMPLES\VSM for PIC16\PIC Doorbell

bueno, en mi caso, ya lo encontraran si lo buscan

solo tienen que cambiar las dos melodias que tiene por defecto por lo que quieran.. 

una solucion rapida y efectiva.. espero haber ayudado a muchos con esto


----------



## miguelloco01

hola soy miguel tengo una pregunta ya lo encontre a el esquema en proteus pero el archivo lo tengo en . hex  como ago para grabar voz en ese pic seri muy bueno saberlo.


nota:  tengo un proyecto pero necesito grabau voz durante uno 10 segundos como le hago gracias por su ayuda mi mail es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## L lawlied

idontcar3 dijo:


> ya este tema tiene un rato y.. ja!.. como esas 5.000 visitas buscando como ponerle cancioncitas a nuestros proyectos desesperadamente me encontraba hasta hace poco nada mas..
> 
> tal como lo dijo thevenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y es asi..
> 
> solo que en proteus isis 7 esta en
> 
> C:\Archivos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\SAMPLES\VSM for PIC16\PIC Doorbell
> 
> bueno, en mi caso, ya lo encontraran si lo buscan
> 
> solo tienen que cambiar las dos melodias que tiene por defecto por lo que quieran..
> 
> una solucion rapida y efectiva.. espero haber ayudado a muchos con esto




ola amigo gracias por el aporte q has hecho pero me pregintaba como hago para cambiar las melodias...si pudieras ayudarme te lo agradeseria muxo


----------

